
What would Britain be without drink? (2016) - pepys
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jan/10/alcohol-guidelines-drinking-orwell-perfect-pub
======
tomcam
Libertarian soul that I am, in principle I am for its existence. But if it
came to a vote, I'd happily pull the lever for "no". Complete hypocrisy, I
know. But I have never seen alcohol improve people's behavior, and as the only
teetotaler in a family of alcoholics, I was often at the business end of its
worst effects.

~~~
Cyph0n
Is there a good explanation for why people are so sensitive when it comes to
alcohol? You can criticize basically everything in the West, but mention the
dangers of alcohol, and you'll get blank stares at best[1].

I've never even had a sip and don't ever plan to, and I really don't see what
I'm missing out on.

[1]: Now that I read that sentence, I feel like I pulled it out of a Dr. Seuss
book..

~~~
khedoros1
Alcohol has long, deep ties to a lot of cultures. It strikes me as a very
human thing, with complex emotional connotations.

For my own part, I've got very few negative memories involving alcohol and
very many positive ones. It's difficult to argue against emotion with rational
arguments. Especially when you're talking about a drug that seems to suppress
rationality in favor of emotion.

For what it's worth, I've got friends that share your opinion. They don't
drink, never have, never plan to. To each their own.

~~~
tomcam
That's nice to know (not being facetious)

------
muninn_
Not a great article. It doesn't really say anything; certainly nothing new or
insightful.

~~~
herge
Maybe if you take a drink or two, you'll cheer up!

~~~
muninn_
It's just not a great article. Idk.

